# Rutenfischen an der Donau



## richard (8. November 2006)

*Ruttenfischen an der Donau*

Grüß Euch!

Nachdem ich diesen Winter mehr Zeit habe, werde ich erstmals in meinem Leben auf Rutten ansitzen; an der Donau.
Sodala wie gesagt mach ich das zum ersten Mal.

Wo fange ich Rutten? In meinem Gewässer (Donau Abwinden) gibt es ein Kraftwerkstaubecken, den Bereich unterhalb des Kraftwerkes, eine Altarmeinmündung in die Donau direkt unterhalb des KWs und ab Jänner auch mehrere Hafenbecken und Hafeneinmündungen (Spitze)

Wann fange ich Rutten? (Jahreszeiten/Wassertemperaturen?)

Wie fange ich Rutten? (Tauwurm, Fischfetzen, Köderfisch?)

Bitte um Infos und liebe Grüße ins etwas verwaiste Österreichereck

Ritschie  

@pogu:Aus dem Zanderfischen ist leider nichts geworden, weil meine Dissertationsdefensio dazwischen gekommen ist.


----------



## posengucker (8. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hallo Richard,

Rutten sind immer dort anzutreffen, wo ihr Weg flussauf behindert bzw. gestoppt wird. Meist im Strömungsbereich. Würde an Deiner Stelle den Bereich unterhalb des Kraftwerks wählen und den Altarmeinfluss nicht ausser acht lassen.

Am besten fängst du Rutten wenn es ordentlich kalt ist und leise der Schnee rieselt |supergri .
Sobald die Wassertemperatur merklich abkühlt macht es Sinn (November, da von Dezember bis Ende Feber Schonzeit). Im Sommer angeblich auch bei sehr trüben Wasser. Ich habe aber bis jetzt nur Rutten in der kalten Jahreszeit gefangen. Wie schaut es mit der Schonzeit bei Euch aus?

Eine Rute mit Wurm und eine mit kleinem Köderfischerl.

@Zanderfischen: Schade, habe mich schon auf einen Bericht gefreut.

lg
Werner


----------



## defender11000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Wir fangen Rutten nur wenns kalt ist. Am Abend, und in die Nacht hinein. Eine Stunde vor, und zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Dann kannst du zusammenpacken, verlorene Zeit die du da opferst. Köderfisch bevorzugt, Tauwurm geht aber auch.
Gefischt wird unmittelbar an der Steinpackung, nicht im Strom!
Schätze du wirst dir sicher eine kalten A. holen, bevor du eine fängst. Aber da sind Sie.
gruß
andreas


----------



## rob (8. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

ich schliess mich werners tipp's an.
fangen tue ich sie ausschliesslich nachts.aber in intervallen.wenn es beisst können gleich kurz hintereinander mehrere gehen und dann ist wieder ein zeiterl ruhe (ca.2std)bis der spass von vorne losgeht.
ich fisch mit der feederute,einmal mit wurm und einmal mit köfi.
mal geht der eine köder besser mal der andere.
mein lieblingsplatz ist eine wehr von der ich in die donau runterfische.da sammeln sie sich vor dem laichen.gute plätze sind auch flussmündungen.interessanterweise hab ich meine ersten rutten schon vor 3 wochen gefangen ,wie es noch warm war und das wasser erst bei 10° stand.so zeitig fing ich noch nie welche.
letzte woche hab ich wieder 2 gefangen.
werde mich morgen oder die nächsten tage wieder auf die wehr setzen und mein glück versuchen.
rob mag ruttenfischen:m
lg#h


----------



## richard (9. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Thanx. Mit welchen Hakengrößen fischt ihr? Welche Vorfachstärke? Selbsthaksystem? Verwendet wer Leuchtperlen? Wie schaut der Biss bei einer Rutte aus?

Ritschie


----------



## rob (9. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

servas ritschie!
ich fisch einmal mit einem 4er wurmhaken mit einem 30 er monovorfach und einmal fürs fischi einen dem kleinen köfi angepassten raubfischhaken gebunden an ein ca 50 cm stahlseidevorfach.falls doch noch ein hecht bei der dämerung nimmt.
die montage selber ist so wie du bei mir in ungarn auf der feeder gesehen hast. d.h. ein freilaufendes antitangelschläucherl mit einem strömungsblei.je nach strömung.so leicht wie möglich,ist aber bei den rutten eh egal.
dann eine perle(knotenschutz) und der karabiner mit dem vorfach.
als hauptschnur hab ich eine 0.15 er fireline.
die rutten fressen sehr gierig.der biss ist ein heftiges zupfen an der spitze.selbst einen köfi haben die ruck zuck eingesaugt.da kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen:m
wünsch dir viel glück und ein kräftiges petri!!!
lg rob


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

"Rutenfischen an der Donau"
na sowas, und ich dachte schon da sind soviele Angelruten ins Wasser gefallen! Habe in der Tat schon Ruten (mit ner anderen) wieder rausgefischt, besonders bei halben Ruten kommt das öfter mal vor! :q :q


----------



## fingers (9. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

_köder hinein-aalrutte raus !_
_oder köder hinein-:#2: nach haus !_

_spass bei seite, würd mehrere varianten von ködern probieren._
_tauwurm, mistwurm, kleiner köfi, ............., muß nicht immer der gleiche und beste köder sein ! _
_außer bei wolkenlosem himmel und strahlendem mond hab ich noch nie was brauchbares (aalrutten) gefangen !!!_

_fingers gruß_


----------



## fishmike (10. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Servus Richi,
na, hat dich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt?
Ich wollte eigentlich letztes WE als Vollmond war intensiver auf Zander gehen, aber bei dem Sauwetter bin nicht mal ich raus gegangen...
Wenn du im Winter so viel Zeit hast und eh gerade fertig geworden bist mit gutem wissenschaftlichen Schreiben *gg*  bist noch voll in der Übung und könntest bei meinen Seminararbeiten gleich weitermachen. Dann könnte ich auch wiedermal an die Donau wurmbaden gehen!
Wie schauts denn bei dir heuer mit den Zandern aus? Das letzte mal wo ich Zander gefangen habe sind sie mir wieder entwischt, die haben mir den Setzkescher aufgeschlitzt... das war dann eine Überraschung am Morgen als nur noch ein paar dumme Barben da waren.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fireline (13. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

hi,hängt man den köfi genau so an den haken wie beim zanderangeln?


----------



## rob (13. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

ja,du kannst den köfi hängen wie du möchtest.ich fädle den köfi mit der nadel auf.
gehe mit dem haken bei der rückenflosse raus und beim schwanz mit dem vorfach.lg rob


----------



## Räuberschreck (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hallo Anglerkollegen aus Österreich,

nach den technischen Gebrechen an meinem PC in den letzten Wochen, bin ich jetzt wieder aktiv mitdabei!

@ Richard
Wie wir ja letzte Woche am Telefon schon besprochen haben, hatte ich ja schon einen Erfolg beim Aalruttenfischen. Die Fotos sind unten angehängt!

Das Fischerl war 66 cm lang und genau 1,85 kg schwer!!

Insegesamt habe ich in den letzten Wochen einige Rutten verhaften können (alle zwischen 35 und 50 cm)!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder! 

Petri Heil - Martin


----------



## Zander01 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

@Räuberschreck

Petri zu den Schleimern (Rutten). :m 
Wollte gerade schreiben - das Wetter ist zu warm für Rutten - anscheinend irre ich.


----------



## rob (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

wir haben in letzter zeit nur kleine gefangen.der fingers am fr. eine schöne mit 1,4 kilo.
petri zur super rutte räuberschreck!
lass sie dir schmecken!
lg rob


----------



## richard (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Bei unserem letzten Ansitz hat sich nur ein Barsch an den Wurm verirrt und dies nur zeitweilig. Einziges Highlight war, wie immer wenn nichts beißt, das Lagerfeuer.


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Das nenn ich mal eine Rutte!
Ich war am Samstag von 16-22.00 draussen, ich hab eine kleine mit 30cm gefangen (und releast, natürlich) , und einen perfekten Biss versemmelt, weil ich offensichtlich beim Anhieb das Blei zwischen zwei Steinen verankert hab:c ...
LG an alle!
Stephan


----------



## fingers (27. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

_petri zu deiner rutte - räuberschreck #6 !_
_lass sie dir schmecken, ich werde mir meine geräuchert zu gemüte führen |rolleyes !!!_

_fingers gruß_


----------



## Räuberschreck (28. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Danke für die Glückwünsche,

ich habe zwei tolle Filets aus der Rutte geschnitten. eines davon bereits einverlaibt - ich kann nur eines sagen: *TOP!!!!*

Diese Woche werd ich es noch probieren, dann fängt ja leider die Schonzeit an!

Wünsche euch allen auch noch ein schönes Petri!!!

Martin


----------



## Fabio (29. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Jetzt seh ich grad das bei uns in der Freudenau die Schonzeit aufgehoben wurde, also wird morgen nicht der erste und letzte trip des Jahres auf Quappen. Lohnt es denn,sie in der Früh oder auc hnoch tagsüber zu beangeln,oder kommt nur die Nacht in Frage?Die Stelle is unterhalb eines Kraftwerks,da sollten sich doch schon einige versammelt haben?
LG Fabio


----------



## Räuberschreck (29. November 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hallo Fabio,

das ist schön, dass bei Euch die Saison noch ein bisschen länger dauert!!

Ich war in den letzten beiden Tagen auch am Wasser, (ebenfalls ein KW). Aber ich denke, dass aufgrund der milden Temperaturen der letzten Tage, sich gerade eine Beissflaute eingestellt hat!

Ich habe meine Rutten ausschließlich am Abend (zw. 18:00 - 23:00) gefangen!

Petri heil - Martin


----------



## Swobbi (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hallo! 

Ich werde es im Februar wieder in der Donau auf Aalruten angehen. Habe schon sehr schöne erfolge erziehlt. Mein absoluter topköder sind Fischdärme.


----------



## fishmike (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hi Swobbi,

in welchem Revier bist du zu Hause bzw. wo sitzt du auf Aalruten an?
Donau A?

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Swobbi (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Fische unter dem Donaukraftwerk Aschach/Landshaag, sind zwar ein Paar Km zu fahren zahlt sich aber fast immer aus, wenn du willst kannst ja im Februar mal mitfahren wenn du willst


----------



## fishmike (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Das würde mich echt reizen#6 , welche Karten gibts denn da - auch Tageskarten?

Lg
MICHI


----------



## Swobbi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hier eine kleine Info zum Wasser.

Die Karte bekommst du im Ort fast überall, aber auch in Linz z.B. Beim Weitgasser.

Donau Landshaag 

Breite ca.150 m, Länge 6.100 m, nur linkes Ufer befischbar.

Fischbestand: Die meisten heimischen Fischarten. 

Abwechslungsreiche Fischerei, sämtliche Weißfischarten, aber auch Zander, Forellen, Aale. Im oberen Bereich mittlere Strömung, 2 Hafenbuchten, 1 Altarm (der Altarm zum großen Teil Schongebiet). Obere Grenze Staumauer Kraftwerk Aschach. Untere Grenze ca. 4 km unterhalb Donaubrücke Landshaag).

Beschränkungen: Lt. OÖ Fischeregesetz. Nachtfischen von 01.06.-30.09. erlaubt. 

Lizenzausgabe: Gasthof Fischerhof, 4082 Feldkirchen a. d. D., Oberlandshaag 10, Tel. 07233/7412

Preise €: Tag 5,--, Saison 30,--

Saison: 01.01.-31.12.


MfG

Swobbi


----------



## Zander01 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*



Swobbi schrieb:


> Preise €: Tag 5,--, Saison 30,--
> 
> Saison: 01.01.-31.12.
> 
> ...


 

Was? 30€ fürs ganze Jahr.
Hast du dich vertippt?

Und ich hab gestern 221€ für Freudenau ausgegeben!


----------



## gismowolf (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Servus Zander01!
Dort mußt Du ja auch die Fixkosten des bewirtschaftenden Vereines (Miete des Vereinslokales,diverse Bewirtungen beim Fischbesatz,Bürobedarf,Kosten für Fischereiausflüge der Ausschußmitglieder,etc.)anteilig mitbezahlen!!|supergri


----------



## Zander01 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Zander01!
> Dort mußt Du ja auch die Fixkosten des bewirtschaftenden Vereines (Miete des Vereinslokales,*diverse Bewirtungen* beim Fischbesatz,Bürobedarf,Kosten für Fischereiausflüge der Ausschußmitglieder,etc.)anteilig mitbezahlen!!|supergri


 

Meinst du jetzt den Teichwirt oder den Gastwirt?  
Ne schon klar - ohne Moos nix looooos!

Man ihr habt in OÖ tolle Sachen.
Dicke Fische und davon auch noch genügend.
Die Reviere kosten einen Pappenstiel.
Tolle Landschaften und vor allem hübsche Mädls.
Ich kenn da 2 von Urfahr Umgebung ... #6 .
Wenn das jetzt meine Freundin liest gibts eine drüber |motz: |smash: .


----------



## gismowolf (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Hi Zander 01!
Da mein ich ganz bewußt den Gastwirt!!(Ich weiß,wovon ich spreche,da ich ca.15 Jahre im Ausschuß eines Sportfischervereines tätig war!)Alle Arbeiten im Zuge der Bewirtschaftung werden dort
von vielen Mitgliedern kostenlos durchgeführt!!Aber nach der schweren Arbeit,z.B.nach dem Einbringen des Fischbesatzes muß man die Leute doch zur Jause einladen!Und die Ausschußmitglieder bzw.der Vereinsvorstand fahren halt zur 
Belohnung für die regelmäßige Teilnahme an den Ausschußsitzungen einmal oder öfter im Jahr ein Wochende zum Fischen an ein exklusives Fischwasser!!
Sieh Dir doch die Preise der Jahreslizenzen in Deutschland an!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89987
Die unterschiedliche Höhe der Kosten für die Gewässerpacht macht nicht allein den Unterschied aus!
Zum Glück gibt es eben in OÖ noch einige Gewässer,für die man die Lizenz nicht von Vereinen,sondern von ehemaligen oder vielleicht derzeit teilweise noch berufstätigen "Berufsfischern"
erwerben kann!Das Fischrecht wurde einst von Kaiserin Maria Theresia auf Häuser vergeben,in denen Fischer wohnten!Und das untrennbar vom Haus!Dieses Recht (Gesetz!!)wurde bis heute nicht geändert!!!!!!!!!
Wurde das Haus verkauft,wurde damit auch das Fischrecht verkauft!!Der neue Hausbesitzer durfte in einem gewissen Wasserabschnitt Fische fangen und verkaufen und auch Lizenzen für bestimmte Zeitabschnitte für den Fischfang verkaufen!!Die Mehrzahl der Fischwasserbesitzer möchten durch Pacht oder Lizenzverkauf etwas verdienen und einige wenige
geben Lizenzen zu einem realen Wert an Angler ab.Daher entstanden im Lauf von Jahren diese horrenden Preisunterschiede!In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens keine(oder nur wenige)Fischrechte in privater Hand!Das ist der 
enorme Preisunterschied zu uns in Österreich!
Es gibt an der Donau in OÖ noch andere schöne Fischrechte,die auch nicht sehr teuer sind!Aber seit der Umwidmung des Donautreppelweges als Radwanderweg gibt es dort ein allgemeines Fahrverbot!Wie soll ich z.B.ein 29 km langes Fischrecht beangeln,wenn ich die Uferstraße mit dem Auto nicht mehr befahren darf??????????Mit dem Fahrrad am Autodach 50km bis zum Schranken hinfahren und dann umpacken?????????
Bevor der Radweg ins Leben gerufen wurde gab es auch ein Fahrverbot,jedoch mit dem Zusatz "ausgenommen Berechtigte"
und da wurden Lizenznehmer als Berechtigte eingestuft!!
Jäger haben eine starke Lobby,weil sehr viele hochgestellte Persönlichkeiten das Hobby der Jagd ausüben!!Die haben auch durchgesetzt,daß sie diese mit Schranken versperrten Straßen
an der Donau befahren dürfen!Ja,die haben alle einen Schlüssel für diese Schranken!!Ich kenn am Inn ein Naturschutzgebiet,wo die Angler das Wasser zwar mit Booten befahren und auch dort angeln dürfen,aber sie müssen zu den Schilfinseln und zu bewaldeten Ufern einen Mindestabstand einhalten(ca.30m)!Das Wasser zwischen den Schilfinseln darf nicht mit Booten befahren werden,auch wenn eine ca.50m breite Bucht dazwischen liegt!!
Aber die Jäger dürfen mit dem Boot dort überall hinfahren und sogar das Ufer betreten und Hochstände bauen!
Warum haben wir Fischer niemand,der uns etwas unterstützt und solche Ungerechtigkeiten mindert???????

Ja,das sind einige Gedanken(von unendlich vielen),die mir die letzten Jahre immer öfter durch den Kopf geistern!


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

du sprichst mir aus der seele wolfgang!!!
danke für deine worte!!!!!!!
lg rob


----------



## Zander01 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Warum haben wir Fischer niemand,der uns etwas unterstützt und solche Ungerechtigkeiten mindert???????
> 
> Ja,das sind einige Gedanken(von unendlich vielen),die mir die letzten Jahre immer öfter durch den Kopf geistern!


 
Ich kann dir mit deiner Aussage nur Recht geben!
Warum unterstützt uns niemand?!
Liegt eigentlich auf der Hand ... ganz Oben sitzen einfach die Falschen. Wie kommt man zu sowas? Ganz einfach, wenns da Vater und der Großvater und der Uropi schon war, dann kann man so einen gehobenen Sitz natürlich ohne Probleme besteigen.
Ich will NICHT damit sagen, dass alle so sind aber der Hauptteil ist es auf jeden Fall.
Ohne einen "Gehobenen" in der Familie wird man höchstens Ehrenmitglied, mehr aber nicht. Für ein limitiertes Gewässer wo nur max. 15 - 20 Lizenzen pro Jahr vergeben werden, sitzt nur die Creme de la Crem und selbst wird man nie an so ein Gewässer angeln können. 
Tja lieber Wolfgang das ist einfach die bürokratie in Österreich!
Auf gut deutsch "Warum einfach - wenns umständlich auch geht"!

In diesen Sinne, ärgere dich nicht und freu dich einfach auf die neue 2007 Saison!

Gruß Franz


----------



## Swobbi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rutenfischen an der Donau*

Nein das mit den 30 Euro stimmt schon.

MfG

Swobbi


----------

